# Lightbox Size Question



## Tage (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi,
I got a Nikon D3200 dSLR for Christmas and I'm in the process of learning how to use it.  I bought a lightbox on eBay to photograph pens.  For some reason I ordered the 24" lightbox, which, now that I have it, is huge.  

My question is, will this be too big for photographing pens?  I would possibly use it for taking pics of items that I sell occasionally on eBay so maybe the bigger box would be good but that is very rare and the primary purpose would be for pens.

Thanks ahead for your input.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't think the tent will be too big for pens - but you may find it bulky to set up and it will require more space for the lights.  My tent is on the large side as well, but I find that useful sometimes.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## jsmithmarcus (Jan 22, 2015)

What is a good size lightbox for pens?


----------



## Edward Cypher (Jan 23, 2015)

*I too want to know.*

I like this question hope we get some answers.




jsmithmarcus said:


> What is a good size lightbox for pens?


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 23, 2015)

I have the Impact digital 15x15x23 size light box.  I thought I could use it to photgraph larger items as well.  It does work well for pens but sometimes I wish it was just a little smaller so that my lights would sit closer to the pen.  I am actually considering the 10.5x10.5 now.  (Impact Digital Light Shed - Small DLS-S B&H Photo Video)

If you like the cloth back to it you may want to consider a better cloth that can be ironed and find a good place to hang it between shoots.  They get wrinkled easily and can be a pain to manage. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## asyler (Jan 23, 2015)

what about something like this??
Cloud Dome Infinity Board, Matte White - 18 x 28" CDIB18W


----------



## MillerTurnings (Jan 23, 2015)

I have both a 12" square tent and a 30" square tent. The little one is OK for pens, but I frequently crop the photos to remove the side seams. I now use the 30" for everything. Yes, it is a space hog, but it sits in a dedicated space with lighting set up. I found it doesn't take any more light than the little one did. It forces the lights to be placed back a bit which allows more light bounce inside for a softer look.


----------



## MarkD (Jan 23, 2015)

I made a 12" tent which worked fine for pens. When I started turning bowl, pepper mills, etc. the 12" tent was too small. I purchased a 24" Lastolite CubeLite tent and a gradient background and I use it for everything now. 
Lastolite Cubelite Shooting Tent - 2' LL LR2486 B&H Photo Video


----------



## Tage (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks.  That's what I was wondering about, was the lighting issue with the lights being so far away from the pens.  This was actually less expensive than the smaller tents and came with lights, various backgrounds and a tripod.  I will try it out and see how it goes!!



MillerTurnings said:


> I have both a 12" square tent and a 30" square tent. The little one is OK for pens, but I frequently crop the photos to remove the side seams. I now use the 30" for everything. Yes, it is a space hog, but it sits in a dedicated space with lighting set up. I found it doesn't take any more light than the little one did. It forces the lights to be placed back a bit which allows more light bounce inside for a softer look.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jan 24, 2015)

MarkD said:


> I made a 12" tent which worked fine for pens. When I started turning bowl, pepper mills, etc. the 12" tent was too small. I purchased a 24" Lastolite CubeLite tent and a gradient background and I use it for everything now.
> Lastolite Cubelite Shooting Tent - 2' LL LR2486 B&H Photo Video



Which background did you get?  In your photos it looks like you have the gradient on all 4 sides vs only the top/back.  Is it possible for you to take a quick pick of your set up?  Love your pictures.


----------

